# refined sugar



## CdCase123 (Jun 3, 2009)

i thought this was hilariously/disturbingly interesting:

Sugar

just wanted to share.


----------



## mkirby (Jun 4, 2009)

yeccchhh

I was eating malt-o-meal by the handful when I clicked on this thread...


----------



## drun_ken (Jun 4, 2009)

as a father who tries ta keep sugar ou t of his daugherters diet...that page was awsome...so fukin true.....


----------



## Dameon (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen parents give their kids candy and sugary marshmallow cereals all day every day, and then when the kid's teeth rot at insane rates, it's called some sort of genetic condition despite the fact that nobody else in the family history has ever had anything similar. And yet, with everybody running around hyped up on something that's obviously an addictive, destructive drug, weed is still illegal. Go figure.


----------



## Angela (Jun 4, 2009)

There's a great book that goes into alot more detail about the history of both refined sugar and caffeine as industries that I read years ago, I just wish I could remember the title. It basically said the same things only in a less humorous way since it also delved into the extensive role of slaves/colonial exploitation in the historic development and continued success of both these industries and had plenty of research and references to back up the statements it was making. If anyone knows the book I'm talking about let me know.


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 5, 2009)

I like Raw Sugar myself.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 5, 2009)

Angela said:


> There's a great book that goes into alot more detail about the history of both refined sugar and caffeine as industries that I read years ago, I just wish I could remember the title. It basically said the same things only in a less humorous way since it also delved into the extensive role of slaves/colonial exploitation in the historic development and continued success of both these industries and had plenty of research and references to back up the statements it was making. If anyone knows the book I'm talking about let me know.



Hrrrm, that sounds interesting, I'd like to know what that book is too. The title of this thread reminds me of a certain factory i seem to spend time looking at...


----------



## Ravie (Jun 5, 2009)

I fucking love sugar. but i never got it when i was a kid. it was all bran cereal, water, salt, diet coke, and milk.


----------



## aeonian.lion (Oct 7, 2009)

Angela said:


> There's a great book that goes into alot more detail about the history of both refined sugar and caffeine as industries that I read years ago, I just wish I could remember the title. It basically said the same things only in a less humorous way since it also delved into the extensive role of slaves/colonial exploitation in the historic development and continued success of both these industries and had plenty of research and references to back up the statements it was making. If anyone knows the book I'm talking about let me know.





Mogwai said:


> Hrrrm, that sounds interesting, I'd like to know what that book is too. The title of this thread reminds me of a certain factory i seem to spend time looking at...



The book you're refering to is called "Sugar Blues" by William Dufty (copyright 1975). Very informative, but hard to find book. It really makes you realize that refined sugar is not food, but instead, a poison if taken in more than very small doses. Such information should be worthy news to be spread to the masses, but is suppressed by corporate greed and the medical-drug fraud machine that doesn't want healthy people, but rather unhealthy consumers.


----------



## Angela (Oct 8, 2009)

aeonian.lion said:


> The book you're refering to is called "Sugar Blues" by William Dufty (copyright 1975). Very informative, but hard to find book.



Thank you for reminding me of the title.


----------



## aeonian.lion (Oct 8, 2009)

You're welcome Angela.


----------



## skunkpit (Oct 12, 2009)

heh yeah totally insane half a tea spoon of white sugar sets back your digestion 24 hours


----------

